# quick cx rigid ?



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw this on the web and in the catalog at LBS and almost ordered it on the spot. has anyone seen it in person or ridden it yet ?

I am filling a void in my bike lineup, which includes a seven ti cross bike and a ss converted klein road bike... the quick cx rigid could become my utility bike - tow the kid around, light trail use, communter...etc.
the price point appears to be killer...i was just looking for some insight from you cannondale people - thanks for any input

stay safe


----------

